# Street 101



## Tgace (Sep 23, 2004)

Excellent article about "street encounters". Having some similar experience to the author I can say I believe the guys "dead on" in his presentation.

http://uechi-ryu.com/oldsite/street_101.htm


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 23, 2004)

Good read.  Seems to be pretty comprehensive.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought it was very well done. :ultracool 

Thanks for the link.

Dan.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 23, 2004)

yep i agree


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have read quite a few things by Darren laur.
 To be honest,I use quite a bit of his info in my seminars and "street 101" being one of them.
 He is a lot better at putting certain things into words than I am!


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 24, 2004)

Very good, thanks for posting this.



> Real Fights Are Not Pretty:
> 
> - not choreographed like you see on T.V. or in some martial arts schools
> - Most are very sloppy, fast, and gross in appearance
> ...





> The Offensive Mindset:
> 
> - more often than not, the combatant who strikes first and maintains the offensive mindset, usually win the fight
> - in a street fight do not go defensive, attack the attack, go offensive, you deploy FIRST STRIKE and continue with a compound attack


Exactly!!!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 24, 2004)

Excellent.  That's worth passing on.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 24, 2004)

Yea, that was reallly good. Thanks!


----------



## Tgace (Sep 26, 2004)

Another good one by the same guy.

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/psy/dlcourts.html


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 26, 2004)

Good links both.


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for posting this info...i like what this guy has to say...he's got a real "no BS" attitude i appreciate


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2004)

In the Dojo I am a defensive fighter but If I feel truly treatened i will react violently...kinda like the way a Dog reacts to being cornered or having its tail steped on :flame:


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 27, 2004)

Hmm...


Some of his stuff I'd take exception to, specifically his profiling.. but as for the actual 'fight' stuff, he's spot on.  Real fights are quick, dirty, often involve groups, frequently happen after drug use and tend to finish with someone being kicked or punched whilst they lie on the ground.  I especially like his re-iteration of the gross motor vs complicated technique argument.  I know a great many Kung-Fu fans, all of whom are great people, who are convinced they can pull of some very nice moves.  The reality is that if the adrenaline is flowing they probably cannot properly feel what their hands are doing anymore due to reduced bloodflow and involuntary tensing.  If a technique relies on precise positioning of fingers, for example, you are not likely to pull it off in a tense situation.  I like elbow strikes myself - hard to miss and no fine motor control at all is required.
John


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 29, 2004)

A great read.

GAIDHEAL:
John, out of curiosity, is there anything in the profiling that you felt was really off?  I love forensic psychology and would enjoy your input.


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 29, 2004)

ThatWasAKick said:
			
		

> John, out of curiosity, is there anything in the profiling that you felt was really off? I love forensic psychology and would enjoy your input.


I shall re-read the article and then comment specifically on the profiling. I like forensic psychology too. In fact, I like forensics as a field.

John

[edit]P.S. Should point out that will be tomorrow now, for you.  I am off to bed shortly, just drinking some green tea and reading, believe it or not, a text on machine code programming and 8086 Assembler.  If that means nothing to you... don't worry ;¬)


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 30, 2004)

The *8086* has 14 16-bit registers, all with different usage and a 16-bit FLAG Register consisting of 9 status bits.  ......sorry......just tweaking you...<grin?>


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes.. it does... actually, 8086 is simple enough.  Just a bit weird with segmented memory access.  Yay for 32 bit flat!!  Most registers are general purpose, by the way, but certain operations return values to a specific register, overwriting anything you left in there for later if you forget... nasty errors to track down, those ;¬)

As for the ALU status register... pfffftt.

John


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 30, 2004)

ThatWasAKick said:
			
		

> The *8086* has 14 16-bit registers, all with different usage and a 16-bit FLAG Register consisting of 9 status bits.  ......sorry......just tweaking you...<grin?>





			
				Gaidheal said:
			
		

> Yes.. it does... actually, 8086 is simple enough. Just a bit weird with segmented memory access. Yay for 32 bit flat!! Most registers are general purpose, by the way, but certain operations return values to a specific register, overwriting anything you left in there for later if you forget... nasty errors to track down, those ;¬)
> As for the ALU status register... pfffftt.



Will somebody please speak english...


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 30, 2004)

No sweat, kenpotex.  I haven't a clue what gh just said, either.  I was just throwing out words to see what kind of a response I'd get - sort of like babbling in first grade French to a Frenchman.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 30, 2004)

A good, comprehensive, practical article.


----------



## Gaidheal (Sep 30, 2004)

ThatWasAKick said:
			
		

> No sweat, kenpotex. I haven't a clue what gh just said, either. I was just throwing out words to see what kind of a response I'd get - sort of like babbling in first grade French to a Frenchman.


Tu parles le Français?  ;¬)

John


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Oct 1, 2004)

Non, Monsieur, je suis desolee, je ne parle pas Français.   :ultracool


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 1, 2004)

Ça ne fait rien.

Anyway.. wasn't there some question I was going to post a reply to... (busy looking at 10mm handguns atm) I'll review the thread and post whatever it was I promised later today.  Just checked my email and got a smile out of your reply is all ;¬)

John


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 1, 2004)

> So who is the Street Predator? The answer is "anyone", but the average inmate housed in the Canadian Correctional system for violent crimes is:
> 
> - male between the ages of 15-24 years
> - 59" - 60" tall
> - 175  190 lbs​


​Ok, my problem with this one is that it is implying that because that is a typical violent crime convict it must be the typical violent criminal.  Sadly, courts are very heavily biased.  Very few women are ever convicted of violent crimes, even fewer of serious violent crimes.  This *is* a lot to do with the fact they do commit fewer, but it is a lot more to do with the _perception_ that they don't commit such crimes and are even somehow genetically programmed not to.  This is of course total bollocks - any such predisposition is cultural and it is often not present.  Why so young then?  Well, basically because more experienced criminals just don't get caught.  Violent professionals are usually 30+ and even if apprehended are well acquainted with the system and so much more likely to get out of a conviction at some stage.  Here in the UK chances are that CPS (Crown Prosecution Service - think State Prosecutor) drops the charges because they cannot get enough evidence after he and all his mates have intimidated any additional witnesses.  The height and weights are simply likely averages - for those who think it's tall, I am considered average height now, at 6'

I am not going to dissect it further as I hope I have made point that it is not actually demonstrating what it implies.



> The professional street predator is someone who I like to identify as the serial mugger, serial rapist, serial killer.


Why?  Based on what?  Most rapists don't operate on the streets, in fact most are related to their victims.  Serial killers rarely operate on the streets and again victims are often related or already acquainted with the killer even in serial killings, though equally many serial killers target total strangers.  They don't tend to 'cruise the streets' though.



> These beasts usually attack for profit and not because they want to fight. These animals are a little harder to identify as they merge into society quite well and usually prey upon targets that have "no" situational awareness.


Where is the profit in rape or killing?  Doesn't hold.  But for the street mugger this makes a lot of sense and is true.  Also works for gangs and similar - i.e. they do target people with 'zero SA' and they are usually good at 'hanging around' without drawing too much attention.



> Alcohol and Drugs:
> - The number one contributing factor as to why fights occur is alcohol and or drugs
> - I like to call alcohol "liquid courage"
> - Both alcohol and drugs override a persons thought process to the point where reality and fantasy are one in the same. Both remove a persons common sense factor​


​No it isn't, not really.  The major factor is the person's existing emotional/psychological issues.  Alcohol and other drugs can make it more likely they will display their issues by giving permission and physiological effects such as reduction of inhibition, triggering aggression mechanisms, etc, but it is not the number one contributor, in my opinion.  Also it is not about fantasy merging with reality and that is definitely a fallacy, rather it is about loss of social inhibition.

Other than these points I liked the article.  His break down of the ritual seems to be right, to me.  Hope that answered your questions, AKick

John


----------



## Tgace (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice FAQ from the rec.guns forum. Covers armed and unarmed defense.

http://www.recguns.com/Sources/VI.backup.html


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 5, 2004)

Aye, does look worth a read <bookmarked>.  I tend to go on about this a bit.. but I really don't understand people who think it is an either/or choice wrt armed and unarmed techniques.  You obviously need both, every army in history has had both (every successful one anyway) and this is STILL true today.  So, where on earth do they get these ideas?  TV?

John


----------



## TChase (Oct 6, 2004)

> The Offensive Mindset:
> 
> - more often than not, the combatant who strikes first and maintains the offensive mindset, usually win the fight
> - in a street fight do not go defensive, attack the attack, go offensive, you deploy FIRST STRIKE and continue with a compound attack
> ​


 
I couldn't agree more with this.  I believe this is the most important thing to understand when engaged in a real situation.  The whole "Self Defense" mindset that is commonly taught will get you in a lot of trouble.



> Most Street Fights Are Decided By A Strike to The Head:
> 
> - most street fighters are head hunters
> - they understand that the brain is the computer of the body. You knock it out and the body will follow
> ...


 
Another good one.  That is one of the reasons why in the UKF we don't use the low handed kenpo pose commonly seen.


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Oct 8, 2004)

Both of those struck me as well.  But I never considered the practical use of the lower hand stance.  The question that comes to mind with your comment, TChase, is how often will you be in a RL fight with someone who is trained?  Never!  Great input.  I have something new to chew over.

GH - oh, you made some good points, worthy of thought.  Will think about and respond.  Thx.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 8, 2004)

TChase said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more with this. I believe this is the most important thing to understand when engaged in a real situation. The whole "Self Defense" mindset that is commonly taught will get you in a lot of trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Another good one. That is one of the reasons why in the UKF we don't use the low handed kenpo pose commonly seen.


Makes a good draw/invitation to an opponent to take a head shot if you learn how to apply it that way.  Risky in a real deal situation, though.

I had a friend who learned a 'paint the sky' tactic where he would hold his lead hand way over his head and leave this juicy looking gap from his head to his hip that included the exposed armpit as well....crashed my hand/foot almost everytime I took the bait.  An untrained opponent might take the bait because they are untrained.


----------



## TChase (Oct 10, 2004)

ThatWasAKick said:
			
		

> Both of those struck me as well. But I never considered the practical use of the lower hand stance. The question that comes to mind with your comment, TChase, is how often will you be in a RL fight with someone who is trained? Never! Great input. I have something new to chew over.


Whether facing a trained or untrained fighter I would never go into it with my hands low.  See my next comment for my explanation.


----------



## TChase (Oct 10, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> Makes a good draw/invitation to an opponent to take a head shot if you learn how to apply it that way. Risky in a real deal situation, though.
> 
> I had a friend who learned a 'paint the sky' tactic where he would hold his lead hand way over his head and leave this juicy looking gap from his head to his hip that included the exposed armpit as well....crashed my hand/foot almost everytime I took the bait. An untrained opponent might take the bait because they are untrained.


I think baiting the enemy to attack in anything other than a point sparring/tournament situation is a bad idea.  In a real situation I'm not going to be involved in a trading back and forth/sparring or a stand off/pissing match situation.  There's only two things that will make me fight.  1. The enemy has given me no choice by initiating the engagement whereas, I would go in attacking the attack with an offensive mindset and gain control or 2. Myself or a loved one was in danger, whereas I would immediately attack with an offensive mindset to gain control.  Either way I wouldn't go in with my hands down.  There are also other Kenpo principles dictating why I wouldn't assume a hands down position but I wanted to address your point which was a good one.  These are only my opinions based on what I've been taught for what it's worth.

-Tom


----------



## Adept (Nov 12, 2004)

Most of the time inviting an attack on the street is a redundant move anyway. In sparring, its almost essential since a good guard is very hard to get past. If your opponent is of a similar skill, physique and fitness level then they will expand as you contract, contract as you expand, and unless you take control of the fight you will continue to prance around like fighting cocks until one of you just gets tired. Often you need to let them 'attack' so you can open a hole in their guard to attack into.

 On the street this isnt even an issue, since the other guy is going to be attacking you regardless. You just have to be able to react. Or act first.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 12, 2004)

Good read, thanks for posting the link :asian:


----------



## still learning (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello, Tgace,  Wow! I read the street 101, One of the best articles on street stuffs, Great advice!  You could feel the bad guys coming on to you! After reading this you will want more physical and mental training. A big "Mahalo" and Aloha.


----------

